# ikaw ang pag asa ko sa huli



## maelv

Hi, 

Can you help me to translate this please ?

here is the context:

her: i'm going now hope to see you again
me: i hope too
her: *i**kaw** ang pag asa ko sa huli* 

I think she repeated what she told me before. But i dont understand the structure of this sentence.

Thank you

Mael


----------



## 082486

You're my hope at the end.
or
At the end, you're my hope.


   ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## maelv

Thank you for you quick answer.

I  dont understand why "ikaw" is at the beginning of the sentence. (i understand why ikaw and not ka) I thought the common structure was Predicate + Focus + Complements

Is it because something like this "ang pag asa ko ka sa uli" would be too hard to pronounce ?
Why not "ikaw ay ang pag asa ko sa uli" ?

maybe i am looking for something too complicated ^^.

Thank you

Mael


----------



## 082486

Ikaw means you...
"ang pag asa ko ka sa *h*uli"

Ikaw ang pag asa ko (You are my hope)

Maligo ka. (You take a bath)


----------



## maelv

thank you !


----------



## 082486

You're welcome....

Ka and ikaw means you, but you have to use the appropriate word depending on how you construct your sentence.

   ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## karmllean

"Ikaw ay ang pag asa ko sa uli" is correct. It's complete, but you can omit the "ay" in daily conversations.
"Ko" and "Ka" cannot follow each other. In that case, it should be "kita".


----------



## maelv

thanks a lot for the explanation.


----------



## mataripis

i hope to see you again= umaasa akong magkikita tayong muli/   i hope too= umaasa din naman ako


----------



## maelv

salamat !!


----------

